# Washington State Application Question



## blackhammer (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

I am aware that Washington State allows for the use of medicinal Marijuana with the proper procedures.

There appears to be a broad range of uses however the only ones that seem to apply to me are stomach related such as severe cramping and digestional problems including vomiting and keeping down foods.

Mostly this is probobly due to my anxiety issues which for whatever reason is not on the approved list however either way they exist in a very legitimate day to day annoyance and or hinderance.

So far doing research it appears as though something along the greencross or the THC Foundation this would be my best shot.

My question boils down to I have been to my regular doctor before and even a stomach specialist however the gastroenterologist office I was seen as has closed so would records of me being referred there being enough?

Time off of work is very precious and I just want to see if I have a legitimate shot as this.

I am tired of swallowing pills at rediculous rates and refuse to ever take synthetic anxiety medications again as getting off them was litteraly hell on earth and way more damaging than any Marijuana ever could be.

I guess I am looking for a nudge in the right direction or assurance I at least I am not trying to abuse the system in place as I am not simply looking to just get high.

It wouldn't be to big of a deal however new neighbors would most definately require a legit card at this point in time and it would probobly be a good idea to have one anyways regardless.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 5, 2009)

I think your doc would have records of the specialist's findings in your records with him.  Just a thot.

Get the recomendation, it will change your life.  You are not abusing the system, the system is in place to be used.

Good luck to you


----------



## DaddyzCrazy (Aug 5, 2009)

BH.

Short of a medical finding, in accordance, with the approved list of illnesses.
You don't qualify!

Try getting a Gastro. Dr to document IBS or such and then contact Greenleaf or whomever. 

Hope you feel better and I wish you luck in your search of a better quality of life.

DC


----------



## meds4me (Aug 6, 2009)

PM sent.... 
'agree with "daddy" on this one...


----------



## blackhammer (Aug 6, 2009)

Well I won't have to worry much than I have been diagnosed with IBS.

Was E-mailed some forms via PDF just need to get chart notes in order through some agency but I am not going to run with them just yet got a good PM with a place that looks legit.

I might have to go again not sure when the last time I went was I just got frustrated with their answers to eat 50 pills a day and more or less live off of water and breads.

Like thats very realistic.

I am just up for this to see if it actually can work.

Seriously I have to be doing some kinda major long term harm to myself eating chalky pills and other stomach problem related pills.

Smoking can't be the best for you but at least it dosn't just rot out your live and kidneys dose by dose.

I am only 28 and would like to live to see 60 at least!


----------



## meds4me (Aug 13, 2009)

Check out the "cooking section" as many of us ,use them to self medicate at the appropiate times of course ~


----------



## meds4me (Aug 13, 2009)

Candies are my fav's ! Dark Chocolate all the waay ! or butterscotch melts !! damn i need to go do some cooking now !!


----------

